# Rescue Follow Up ?'s and discussion



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I had been thinking that the Follow Up from section has helped move dogs out of the Urgent Section but .......... There are sadly a lot of dogs not making it out or going to unnamed rescue.

So Jean's comment on another thread got my wheels turning again...

Jean's Quote:


> Quote:In fact I think it would be interesting to start a new thread on pulls, adoptions, etc stats for rescues to post on for the first almost half a year.


So one of the idea's that has been bouncing around in my head for a while was to split the Follow Up section so to speak.

I was thinking of starting a:
1) Follow Up - RIP, for those that were posted and were unable to be saved.
2) Follow Up - Rescued, then the threads could be found easier, updated and hopefully rescue groupd would encourage adopters of a dog that has a thread to join and keep us updated. If that would be the case we could move the thread to the "Where Are They Now Section".

Reasons: I think every dog that is rescued and found their For Ever Home should be undated and celebrated. With the RIP, we all get a bit attached to these dogs that need help, this way we can sort of honor them with their own section.

Usually when a Mod. Notice is sent out it has the Adopted, PTS, or listing removed. The listing removed is the only ones I am not sure where they should be moved to.

So What are your thoughts.

Wisc.Tiger - Admin
Val


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

great ideas. especially the one about encouraging adopters/rescuers to join the board and post updates. might be more work for the mods tho.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I love this idea!


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Great idea!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Appreciate the suggestion and love the ideas. Our rescue has some stats for a few years. The kicker is I doubt we have any idea of the German Shepherds that were killed before being placed.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bumping a great idea-any other comments?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think it's a good idea! 

The "listing removed" dogs can be tricky though. Sometimes it's hard to find out what happened or shelters do sometimes tell people an animal was adopted/rescued when they weren't because they've learned the hard way they get a flood of abuse for the truth.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

It would be great if the original pictures could be saved....too many times the original pic is deleted, and you can't see what dog it was, or compare to the follow up pics. Don't know if cutting and repasting later in the thread would lock the pic in.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think to save it, the OP (or whoever) would need to download the image and repost it on a site like Photobucket so that it remains on the source site. If you post it from Petfinder then when the shelter removes the pic it will disappear. But that's a good idea - it would be nice to have the photo record.


----------



## TerriJ (May 20, 2009)

I too think this is a good idea. I know that there are so many rescue groups out there that no 2 will work the same. I was turned down by one group and when I talked to a GSD breeder, I was turned down again. The reason: I already had 3 females in my house and adding another was a big mistake. So that is why I bought an adult female from an ad in a weekly catalog only to find out this dog had been in a rescue and was also sick. However, to make a long story short, the dog is healthy, happy, gets along great with my other females and we love her. I believe that there are alot of rescue organizations that could use help in how they operate and there are others that already do a wonderful job. The main idea is that one should always be careful when thinking about
adding a pet to the family and to research the groups carefully.
Occasionaly adding a picture and the latest updates of an adopted rescue dog would by super.
Terri


----------

